# Sin Cara Unmasked! Oh, He Is Creepy!



## John-Morrison™ (Feb 11, 2011)

Cara Unmasked!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't see how he's so CREEPYYYY

Looks like an average small Mexican guy to me, who just happens to be extremely talented.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Mysterio is funny looking without his mask too. There's a picture of him in Jericho's first book.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

^ This. Have you ever seen Mysterio without his mask?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Jeez dude what the hell. Good thing he has that mask on, good thing he is "Sin Cara"


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah mysterio is definatly more bearable unmasked


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

Currently has blonde hair when not wearing the mask (I think), the wrestlers masked often ugly xD


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Jr. unmasked


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sheik said:


> Don't see how he's so CREEPYYYY
> 
> Looks like an average small Mexican guy to me, who just happens to be extremely talented.


I don't see any creepiness to him either.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Rey's a fucking G


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Hopefully I will not see it, until he takes it off for wrestling. The eagerness to see a lucha's face is....confusing to me. Ah well, guess it's still real to me. Dammit.


----------



## Crayo (Sep 22, 2010)

There's no creepiness in any of them. That one of Sin is just a bad shot.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## GuessWhov1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sheik said:


> Rey's a fucking G


Hahaha this is the video that got Matt Hardy fired


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Coloured contact lenses


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Well hes not a model, hes a wrestler, so who cares


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Damn! I'd wear a mask too.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a normal mexican with weird looking expression on his face.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

I wouldn't say he's "creepy". He just looks like someone who should be mowing my lawn or serving me burritos, lol.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I was watching CSI last night and there was a guy who looked the spitting image of him.

That guy then went on to run over a woman, cut off her head and stick a snake in her mouth...


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

man does he looks bad.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

GuessWhov1 said:


> Hahaha this is the video that got Matt Hardy fired


why did he get fired from it? 
everyone else is like damn it hardy turn the bloody thing off


----------



## LFC24 (Mar 13, 2011)

He looks like Manny Pacquiao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I think some of you need to re-evaluate your sexuality.


----------



## hello (: (Jul 22, 2010)

Mistico***

HE IS MISTICO, NOT "SIN CARA"

*erupting*

:'(


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

He's Ugly. Put the mask back on thanks.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

He looks creepy and his face is dark


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

This kinda ruins the illusion a little but but I'm not too bothered, I'm a full on mark for the guy and couldn't care less what he looks like as long a he continues to perform the way he has in Mexico.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

you guys are making him sound like he's Mick Foley, jeez.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I really don't get what is so bad about his face!,the eyes are contacts and the rest.....average looking imo and so he ain't no model looking But I don't think he's ass ugly!

I think it's just the eyes and way he's doing a face reaction in the pic that seem to be creeping some people out!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

just1988 said:


> This kinda ruins the illusion a little but but I'm not too bothered, I'm a full on mark for the guy and couldn't care less what he looks like as long a he continues to perform the way he has in Mexico.


Yes indeed!


----------



## baseballplayah63 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow half of you guys are idiots. He's making a weird face you fucking morons. He looks just fine without the weird expression.

I love how some of you losers seem to have this obsession with trying to put down someone else's looks. Like trying to go out of your way to find something wrong with him so you can sound cool when you insult him. Funny thing is, I bet at least one of you that said he looks ugly is probably pretty hideous yourself


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Being ugly isn't even a bad thing for a wrestler. It makes you look tougher, a guy like John Morrison is impossible to take seriously in a fight. Either way, we're never gonna see what he looks like on tv, so who gives a shit?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Being ugly isn't even a bad thing for a wrestler. It makes you look tougher, a guy like John Morrison is impossible to take seriously in a fight. Either way, we're never gonna see what he looks like on tv, so who gives a shit?


I'm just not quite grasping why so many men are caring so much about how a dude looks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not worried about it. I only care if he can entertain me, which unfortunately he won't, with the style he wrestles and not being able to speak English.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I base who mark for on how sexually attractive I find them, so this worries me.


----------

